# Refroidir son macbook : Quelle est la meilleure solution ?



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

Salut ! 

Je viens de switcher depuis un pc fixe HP vers un portable macbook blanc milieu de gamme. Je voudrais connaitre la meilleure solution pour refroidir mon macbook et limiter les sollicitations du ventilo. J'ai entendu parler de coolbook mais j'ignore comment ça marche. C'est surtout le réglage du voltage qui m'inquiète. Si je baisse la fréquence du proco, ai-je besoin de baisser le voltage ? 

Bref si une âme charitable voulait bien m'expliquer tout cela !! 
D'avance merci 

A+
aganim07


----------



## Simbouesse (12 Mars 2008)

La vrai question c'est "ai-je vraiment besoin de refroidir plus mon macbook?" ou alors "baisser la fréquence du proco est-ce vraiment la solution?"... 
Il chauffe tant que ça ton MB??
Moi j'utilise smcFanControl que tu peux trouver ici par exemple qui permet d'ajuster la vitesse des ventilos... Pour exemple, je l'ai réglé un peu au-dessus du réglage par défault pour le garder pas trop chaud mais silencieux quand même!

A voir en fonction de ton problème...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

installes coolbook


----------



## desertea (12 Mars 2008)

Sur PC c'est la paranoïa de l'overclocking et sur Mac celle des ventilos !!!

Cela fait parti du fonctionnement de la machine, vous n'avez pas besoin de toucher quoique ce soit !! 

Vous "stressez" votre machine, elle chauffe donc elle doit se refroidir. 
Sinon ouvrez votre ordinateur coupez les fils des ventilos, plus de bruit !!!


----------



## iShin (12 Mars 2008)

desertea a dit:


> Sinon ouvrez votre ordinateur coupez les fils des ventilos, plus de bruit !!!



Attention avec ce genre d'incitation, dès fois qu'un jeune switcher passe par là... :rateau:


----------



## Tox (12 Mars 2008)

Très sceptique quant au problème du ventilo, j'ai tout de même installé coolbook. Je dois dire qu'il semble permettre au MB de revenir au GHz quand les ressources sont suffisantes. J'admets aussi que j'entends assez rarement mon ventilateur. Bref, c'est un tout petit investissement et il apporte un petit plus quant à la gestion du refroidissement sur un MB.


----------



## Simbouesse (12 Mars 2008)

C'est vrai que c'est sacrément silencieux un MB quand même!!
Honnêtement, il n'y a vraiment pas besoin de grand chose de plus de ce côté là!

Mon collocataire (enfin pseudo car je suis à l'internat (étudiant pas lycéen!! :rateau: )) a un PC et il fait un boucan quand il ronronne, j'ai l'impression qu'il est juste à coté de mon oreille! J'entends plus mon MB tourner...


----------



## Ludo_vic (13 Mars 2008)

Avec Intel dans les mac 1 seule solution : le seau d'eau :rateau:


----------



## desertea (13 Mars 2008)

Il faut surélever la machine lors de son utilisation !!!


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Mars 2008)

Oui mais le bois ça brûle non?    :rateau: 
Non sincèrement, la ventilation des MB est très bien conçue et il n'y a pas grand chose à faire de plus... (heu... j'ai l'impression de me répeter moi... ).
Au pire, un petit soft histoire de se rassurer en se disant "j'peux réguler moi même" mais bon...


----------



## skystef (14 Mars 2008)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Oui mais le bois ça brûle non?    :rateau:
> Non sincèrement, la ventilation des MB est très bien conçue et il n'y a pas grand chose à faire de plus... (heu... j'ai l'impression de me répeter moi... ).
> Au pire, un petit soft histoire de se rassurer en se disant "j'peux réguler moi même" mais bon...



Ouais enfin je trouve qu'il chauffe bien vite à la moindre utilisation intensive (vidéos flash qui bouffe 100% du proc., jeux même peu gourmand, utilisation de photoshop...)... Le prix à payer pour la puissance du Core 2 Duo...


----------



## .Spirit (15 Mars 2008)

skystef a dit:


> Ouais enfin je trouve qu'il chauffe bien vite à la moindre utilisation intensive (vidéos flash qui bouffe 100% du proc., jeux même peu gourmand, utilisation de photoshop...)... Le prix à payer pour la puissance du Core 2 Duo...




C'est vrai, et hier en sollicitant à fond le proco (cinebench...), il est monté jusque 88°C, avant de se stabiliser vers 80 lorsque le ventilo tournait à fond (6200 rpm).
C'est beaucoup, même mon prescott de bureau est moins chaud


----------



## iEvolz_ (6 Juillet 2011)

Salut 
Je viens de prendre coolbook et je n'y comprend RIEN du tout,j'ai cherché sur internet j'ai trouvé que des trucs en anglais ahah, donc si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer parce que je n'y comprend rien entre mes mhz,voltage, batttery les 57° et tout! Merci.
Dsl si je ne l'ai pas post au bon endroit!
J'ai un macbook pro 13 pouces 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
4Go 1067 MHz DDR3 :confused  :mouais:


----------



## kaos (6 Juillet 2011)

enzo0511 a dit:


> installes coolbook


+1 
Pour refroidir

01 coolbook ( le top du top )
02 support ventilé
03 un coup d'aspirateur derrière 
04 changement de patte thermique ( voir sur le site Ifixit )
La patte thermique mise par Apple tiens 2 ans a peine ( prendre une patte à fort taux d'argent 
moins de 10 euros les 4 gr )

Et la solution Ultime de la mort qui tue , c'est LA PALETTE , et oui la palette doublée d'un ventilateur












---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h20 ----------




iEvolz_ a dit:


> Salut
> Je viens de prendre coolbook et je n'y comprend RIEN du tout,j'ai cherché sur internet j'ai trouvé que des trucs en anglais ahah, donc si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer parce que je n'y comprend rien entre mes mhz,voltage, batttery les 57° et tout! Merci.
> Dsl si je ne l'ai pas post au bon endroit!
> J'ai un macbook pro 13 pouces 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
> 4Go 1067 MHz DDR3 :confused  :mouais:




sur macgé il y a pas mal de fil sur la configuration , javais fais un fil "économie d'énergie"

bref , tu as une config pour quand tu es sur secteur et l'autre sur batterie.

admettons , sur secteur tu ajoutes au fur et a mesure 1 puis 1.2 puis 1.3 ghtz 
et sur batterie juste 1 ghtz

quand au bouton throttling c'est en fait un systeme de palier , ton systeme passera d'une valeur a l'autre suivant ce que tu fais et tu me mettre 3 priorité LOw medium et strong pour le throttling ( "throttling" je suis pas sur de l'ecrire correctement


----------

